# "Dismantable" Pizza Oven



## markuk (Aug 2, 2015)

Hi everyone

Appreciated it's a little "off subject" but thought you might like to see my latest build

It's based on 

Used a mixture of Charcoal and oak to get the fire going - took around 1 1/2 to get to a decent temp - could have been a little higher so will use more wood next time - but got some reasonable results - picked up all the bits for nothing or the price of a drink which was handy - the idea is that you can just break it down once it's cooled down and put it back together when you need to - takes about 15 mins to assemble

See pic below













IMG-20150801-00410.jpg



__ markuk
__ Aug 2, 2015


















IMG-20150801-00411.jpg



__ markuk
__ Aug 2, 2015






Till on floor to make it easier to cook on













IMG-20150801-00412.jpg



__ markuk
__ Aug 2, 2015






Yum Yum


----------



## ak1 (Aug 2, 2015)

That's a neat idea. THanks for sharing.


----------



## kc5tpy (Aug 3, 2015)

Great Idea Mark.  You could get a grate and replace the big top and grill on it also.

Danny


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 3, 2015)

You'll find another design in this thread: That's how we make pizza in the woods, oh and Blow Torch nachos too!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/131323/eight-whole-chickens-and-blow-torch-nachos


----------



## kiska95 (Aug 5, 2015)

Cracking Job Mark Going to do me one of them as my missus is pestering me to build a Pizza Oven but that's just what the Doc ordered!!!


----------



## smokin monkey (Aug 5, 2015)

Hi Mark, nice idea, simple design and does the job. HaHa Kiska, off to BBQ for you at the weekend!


----------



## resurrected (Aug 5, 2015)

kiska95 said:


> Cracking Job Mark Going to do me one of them as my missus is pestering me to build a Pizza Oven but that's just what the Doc ordered!!!



Pizza and sausage, that's all she wants for :sausage:


----------



## kiska95 (Aug 6, 2015)

Pizza and me Sav's Please!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## markuk (Aug 11, 2015)

Had another go with the oven at the weekend - got some good results but have now modified the design slightly as it's obvious it's losing a lot of heat out of the front













IMG-20150808-00418.jpg



__ markuk
__ Aug 11, 2015






Hopefully this will make a difference - am going to make a little door too so it retains heat when warming up













IMG-20150811-00419.jpg



__ markuk
__ Aug 11, 2015


----------



## smokin monkey (Aug 11, 2015)

Hi Mark, yes all the commercial type Pizza ovens have a door of some sorts. I took a beer barrel to the smokers weekend, and we cooked Pizza in that, and just like you, we covered the top and the Pizza cooked far better.


----------



## jockaneezer (Aug 11, 2015)

The clay oven builders guide says the height of the opening should be 60% of the width of the opening to give optimum combustion versus heat loss. When I light mine, you can see a definite "split" between the clean air moving in and the smokey air moving out above it. I never put a door on mine unless I'm cooking bread.


----------



## resurrected (Aug 11, 2015)

All the ones I've seen being used at festivals or by vendors etc haven't had doors and whilst I've not been to Italy for quite a few years most of the ovens I saw in use over there were the open type.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 11, 2015)

Do some reading up on pizza oven design. Your opening and interior of the oven all needs to be calculated so heat is retained inside the oven. Your opening into the oven needs to be around 64% of the height of the interior of the oven. IF designed properly a door is not required to retain heat, except when your coals have burnt down and you are trying to cook at lower temps, like for bread.

Here's an okay page that lines out some of the information:

http://www.traditionaloven.com/building.html

http://www.instructables.com/id/Build-a-Wood-Fired-Earth-Oven/

http://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-Build-a-Temporary-Wood-fired-Brick-Pizza-Ov/

This book is written by the guru of earthen oven builders, and I highly recommend anyone considering building a brick or cob oven give it a read.


----------



## tombirmingham (Aug 11, 2015)

My pizza oven is made from cob (it is an earth oven) - as the door remains open we cook on heat which has soaked the cob, it's door is 60 cm high so that the smoke comes out. We get pizza done in around 1.30 minutes and have to move it around 180 to stop it burning.


----------



## markuk (Aug 12, 2015)

The door is more to keep the heat in when it's heating up - door made now so might give it while later today


----------



## jockaneezer (Aug 12, 2015)

Think you'll struggle with the door, you still need to let air in and the smoke out. Let's know how it goes ?


----------



## markuk (Aug 12, 2015)

Will do - as it basically leaks like a seive as the bricks are not cemented so should be okay - now about to light it !


----------



## kiska95 (Aug 12, 2015)

For old bricks and some angle Iron I think its a fabulous job and cracking Idea well done.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 Mind you Smokey monkeys Pizza on the SFM weekend cooked on a home made Tandoor sort of thing will take some beating!

As My Missus (Loshy) is the Pizza queen I'm toying with either building a Cob oven (I like to bake bread too) or get a prebuilt one?


----------



## markuk (Aug 12, 2015)

Had another bash today - the door worked pretty well but as some have said it did dampen the flames a bit - so what I did is left it off till i thought it was pretty hot then stuck it in once I was preparing pizzas

This time i also lit the fire in centre of oven when heating up which gave a crispier base - took around 5 mins to to the pizza ( pic below) - Haven't stuck a thermo in there as don't have one but guess due to the limitations as it's basically full of holes it's going to be hard to get it to 350c/400c as a proper pizza oven gets but it does a pretty goog job

took around a minute or 2 for base to harden so you good pick it up and turn it every now and then as the fire is pretty directional it's easy for it to catch ( again see pic)

But for the price of a drink ( steel bars) it's good enough

Happy smokin'













IMG-20150812-00423.jpg



__ markuk
__ Aug 12, 2015






Bit "caught" round the edge but pretty tasty - gave it around 2 mins more once I'd but the meat on













IMG-20150812-00424.jpg



__ markuk
__ Aug 12, 2015






Nice crispy base


----------



## smokin monkey (Aug 12, 2015)

Hi Mark, good looking Pizza form your home made smoker!

Just a thought about the air flow, why not get some 3 inch pipe and put it through the side of the oven to duct some air into the base of the fire??

Then the door can be fitted.


----------



## smokin monkey (Aug 12, 2015)

Or just looking at your photo, mesh on the bottom, ducting air up from the bottom, then a ash tray?


----------



## markuk (Aug 13, 2015)

PS didn't use Mozerr cheese - I've got this nice Chedder with onions which crumbles and melts well and is very tasty


----------

